# Seeking one more player!



## sammy (Jun 26, 2007)

Dm and group of 3 seeking a player of some experience to round out a group.  Have two campains, I DM one and other player is about to start another.  We are near the Chelmsford Westford line.

sammysamhain@yahoo.com


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Jun 27, 2007)

I might be interested depending upon your schedule.  I'm in Billerica.  I will e-mail you from my home account this evening.


----------

